

Commit Message Generator - ashleyblackmore
http://whatthecommit.com/

======
ushi
For the lazy...

[https://github.com/ngerakines/commitment/blob/master/commit_...](https://github.com/ngerakines/commitment/blob/master/commit_messages.txt)

------
fosk
I set this in my .profile file a while ago:

    
    
      alias gca='git add -A; git commit -a -m "`curl -s http://whatthecommit.com/index.txt`"'

~~~
artursapek
Dear lord this is a bad idea

------
coherentpony
This is funny. But the reason that this is funny is because people actually
say these things in commit messages. I mean, "updates" is a commonly used
commit message for a colleague I work with. It makes me want to cry.

~~~
shurcooL
They sound nothing like the commit messages I've ever seen. I suppose I
haven't seen much.

------
frakturfreund
For your ~/.gitconfig:

    
    
      wtc = !git commit -m \"$(curl -s http://whatthecommit.com/index.txt)\"

~~~
alimoeeny
what should happen? does it need to go in a specific "section" of the
.gitconfig?

~~~
frakturfreund
Yes, i forgot, it has to go into the [alias] section of .gitconfig.

It create a commit with a random message from whatthecommit.com; nothing you
would push to your public repository; i use it in a script to backup some
stuff in a git repo.

------
vsbuffalo
For your ~/.profile (or whatever): curl --connect-timeout 1
<http://whatthecommit.com/index.txt>

~~~
ars
Why a connect timeout? And why such a short one?

~~~
vsbuffalo
So that your ~/.profile loading doesn't hang when your network does. Nothing
more frustrating then wanting to get something done quickly in the shell and
having it stall.

------
jtchang
Does anyone else ever use "WIP" for work in progress? :)

~~~
rcthompson
Yes: <https://github.com/bartman/git-wip>

------
jtokoph
use <http://whatthecommit.com/index.txt> to pull just the text for a commit
message.

------
Gertig
Very funny, may just check this out for some inspiration every once in a
while. :)

~~~
uiri
Almost as funny as <https://twitter.com/gitlost> [NSFW: language] which uses
GitHub's timeline feed to find git commit messages with profanity in them. I
wrote it in the same spirit as Commit Logs From Last Night although CLFLN
seems to use a data source with quite a bit of delay.

------
yefim323
I love it! May I ask how these are generated?

~~~
dan15
I wouldn't really call it a "generator"; it uses a static list:
[https://github.com/ngerakines/commitment/blob/master/commit_...](https://github.com/ngerakines/commitment/blob/master/commit_messages.txt)

